# Fell asleep at the smoker!



## dtcunni (Dec 29, 2011)

Well I actually fell asleep on the couch while my smoker was going!  I intended to take a little nap and wake up every couple hours or so when my "trusty" Maverick fell below 220*, but the alarm didn't go off....probably operator error.  Anyways, I put my 2 whole shoulders (bone in) in at 12:30 am and I woke up at 4:30am to just embers and an IT of one butt at 106*.  Got the fire back up and have stayed up since.  I threw the one butt away that I probed AFTER it hit 143* at 7:00am in hopes that the others were over the 140* mark.  The second one I probed was at the same temp.  So, essentially I didn't hit the 140* in 4 rule.  These are all bone in and full muscle.  I plan on going as planned (minus 1 butt.) and I'm gonna be the guinea pig!

Thoughts?


----------



## DanMcG (Dec 29, 2011)

The 4, 40- 140 rule isn't for whole intact muscle. Do you think the outside 1/2" got to 140° in four hours? if so you might still be good to go


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 29, 2011)

What Dan said as long as you didn't probe or inject the butts, when you first put them on.


----------



## dtcunni (Dec 29, 2011)

I think the first 1/2 inch got there....I had the fire going at 260* when I laid down and had some soaked hickory chunks and they always catch fire in this piece of junk Brinkmann SNP so I'm sure I was going hot for the first 2-3 hours that I was asleep.  Thank you very much gentlemen for the reassurance!  I have good insurance, I pay 10 percent and Ritz Carlton pays the other 90 if I get sick! Hahahahahaha


----------



## venture (Dec 29, 2011)

I agree with the above.  You should be fine unless probed, injected or the intact nature of the muscle was otherwise compromised.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 29, 2011)

Yep, the Guys have you covered...enjoy the Pork...JJ


----------



## dtcunni (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks to all! I had a sammie about 2 hours ago and haven't yaked yet!:yahoo:  I was thinking about q view but it looked just like pulled pork with a normal smoke ring.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 30, 2011)

Dtcunni said:


> Thanks to all! I had a sammie about 2 hours ago and haven't yaked yet!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's OK we still want to see it.


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 30, 2011)

How long you been with the RC??

And BTW


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 30, 2011)

You should be fine as thoses first guys said. Now to the main problem Q-View like Craig said No Q-View It Didn't Happen. So next time please make it happen for us old fat guys sitting here staring at the computer screen.


----------



## dtcunni (Jan 1, 2012)

Sorry it took so long to reply but everything turned out really well! My wife said it was the best I've ever done. 
Craig, I've been with Ritz for a little over a year now and I PROMISE another q view next time!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 2, 2012)

Glad it turned out good for you!


----------



## dtcunni (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks Al! I always look for you're help and you always have excellent input!


----------



## sprky (Jan 3, 2012)

lol been there done that before. I did that exact same thing New Years day smoking turkeys. I was hung over and sat in recliner and dozed off. My oldest boy kept an eye on the smoker and let me sleep.


----------

